# Wasabi Sauce



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 tblsp wasabi powder
2 tblsp rice wine vinegar
2 tblsp half & half

Mixe wasabi and vinegar and allow to rest for 15 mins. Add half and half and stir well.


----------

